# Welcher Freilauf ? Fishbone P1000 - BMX - 2017



## the.neon (19. November 2020)

Guten Tag ,

mein Sohn hat ein 
Fishbone P1000 - BMX - 2017​
und jetzt  ist der Freilauf nicht mehr der beste , kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben welcher da passt ?

Vg


----------



## the.neon (20. November 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.neon (20. November 2020)

Kann jemand evtl anhand den Bilder helfen ? 
die Kugellager sind irgendwie halbrund.
Sind 30mm im durchmesser 14mm hoch und ein 14mm loch


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2020)

Wo ist das Problem? Der Freilauf und das Ritzel ist ein Teil und wird auf die Nabe geschraubt.





__





						Driver + Co. | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Driver + Co., einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## the.neon (20. November 2020)

Das Problem ist das Kugellager das läuft nicht ganz sauber und es fehlt glaub eine Kugel. Habe es heute Abend ausgebaut.
Am liebsten würde ich das Kugellager tauschen , aber woher bekomm ich ein passendes ?

Kenn mich aktuell eher mit MTB's aus ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2020)

Da fehlt keine Kugel, die Konen gib es nicht einzeln, höchstens die Kugeln.


----------



## the.neon (20. November 2020)

Bis jetzt hab ich nur 
1/4 Zoll x 9 Kugellager​gefunden die mit so einem "kugelhalter" sind.  Passt sowas ? 
Die haben zumindest ein Außendurchmesser von 29mm laut Beschreibung.

In einem sind 9 Kugeln mit ca 6mm und im anderen sind nur 8 Kugeln mit ca 6mm.


----------

